# removing cracks and stains in vintage photos



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 5, 2004)

any idea how to get rid of the cracks which formed on the surface of this old photo?  or how to get rid of the stain across her face?


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 5, 2004)

Have you tried the healing brush?


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 5, 2004)

ya, the prob with reathe healing brush is there is no clean area for a source


----------



## terri (Aug 5, 2004)

Try smudging it, or whatever that brush is called.   Smudge an area clean and start from there.   It's very painstaking, but I've done a few.   If the photo isn't going to be overly enlarged, remember the casual eye won't see these tiny lines.   Work on the larger areas.


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 5, 2004)

Try this
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=29811#29811


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 5, 2004)

thanks guys.  i ended up running it through Neat Image, and man, what a difference!


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 5, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> thanks guys.  i ended up running it through Neat Image, and man, what a difference!


or that   I was actually going to mention that.


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 5, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> thanks guys.  i ended up running it through Neat Image, and man, what a difference!



Well, let's see it.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 5, 2004)

here it is.  now i need to work on lifting the brown stains across her face.  any suggestions for _that_?









neat image is great- i just need to get used to it.  any good threads anywhere on its use?


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 5, 2004)

I'd use the healing brush.  That picture looks a heck of a lot better than the first.  Holy cow!


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 5, 2004)

It also looks a heck of a lot less sharp now.  It really needs some contrast and sharpening, but you are well on your way to fixing it.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 9, 2004)

Is neat image a filter in PS?


----------



## Patrick (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow...what a difference!
How or where can I get ahold of "Neat Image"?


----------



## mavrik (Aug 9, 2004)

I'll remove it from the net if you didn't want anyone playing around with it.  This is a rudimentary try. I'm kinda sick and kinda tired, so I'll try again tomorrow.  Here's an example without Neat Image tho.


----------

